# Snowléopard+mail



## holgé (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Après l'installation d'OS X.6 j'ai testé "Mail". Je reçois parfaitement mes mails (POP), en revanche ne puis en envoyer. Voici le message:

*Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.orange.fr*

Le service technique d'Apple m' dit d'avoir reçu une information d'Orange. Il y aurait un problème entre "smpt" et "mail" qui serait résolu le 31 août!!. Le fait que c'est survenu justement aujourd'hui serait pur hasard.

Si parmi vous se trouve un client "Orange" se servant de mail, merci de me faire savoir si vous rencontrez le même problème.


----------



## Delphine1973 (28 Août 2009)

j'envoie des mails via mail et mon compte orange sans soucis

10.5.7 (10.6 pas reçu...) et mail 3.6


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2009)

holgé a dit:


> entre "smpt" et "mail" qui serait résolu le 31 août!!. Le fait que c'est survenu justement aujourd'hui serait pur hasard.



euh! si tu as configuré avec smpt.orange.fr c'est sûr ça va pas marcher  c'est *smtp.orange.fr *qu'il faut mettre... vérifie tes paramètres 

Chez moi orange fonctionne nickel

mais je ne suis pas sur snow leopard


----------



## kirkmc (28 Août 2009)

J'ai le meme probleme avec Snow. (J'ai posté dans une autre partie du forum...)

Pour info, ce probleme existe depuis au moins une semaine...


----------



## holgé (28 Août 2009)

kirkmc a dit:


> J'ai le meme probleme avec Snow. (J'ai posté dans une autre partie du forum...)
> 
> Pour info, ce probleme existe depuis au moins une semaine...



Voici la solution que le service technique d'Apple était incapable de me donner et qui m'a couté 29 (!!) que je dois à Orange suite à l'intervention (10') d'un expert:

Mail&#9758;Préf.&#9758;Comptes&#9758;Information du compte.
En bas: Serveur d'envoi&#9758;Modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP&#9758;Avancé&#9758;cocher "Utiliser le port personnalisé">>*25*<< à la place de la première ligne.

J'ai fait une réclamation auprès d'Apple, mais connaissant leur politique de pingres

Voilà. Je compte sur vous pour un don


----------



## kirkmc (28 Août 2009)

Tiens, ca marche! Bizarre, ca doit etre un probleme Mail, car il utilise le port 25 par défaut si on ne renseigne pas ce champ-la...


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2009)

25 est le port du protocole SMTP par défaut, en effet.


----------



## holgé (28 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> 25 est le port du protocole SMTP par défaut, en effet.



Oui, mais dans cette nouvelle version de Mail cette case n'est pas renseignée du tout:hein:. BUG ou pas, c'est la question....


----------



## kirkmc (28 Août 2009)

Il n'a pas besoin de l'etre, car c'est un des ports utilisé par défaut, si on ne renseigne pas cette case.


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2009)

C'est ce que je voulais dire, en effet.

Donc il doit y avoir un bug genre "valeur par défaut pas renseignée" dans Mail. Ouarf !


----------



## jabutou (28 Août 2009)

holgé a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après l'installation d'OS X.6 j'ai testé "Mail". Je reçois parfaitement mes mails (POP), en revanche ne puis en envoyer. Voici le message:
> 
> ...


j'ai exactement le même pb, avec Thunderbird ça marche


----------



## JimBond (29 Août 2009)

J'ai le même problème d'envoi SMTP sur Orange.
J'ai testé la méthode APPLE depuis la base support Snow Leopard (http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_fr&kword=&type=&q=+snow +Leopard) effacer les infos d'envoi smtp sur le compte çà n'a pas marché.
En lisant ce forum j'ai teste "utiliser le port personnalisé 25" et çà marche Nickel, merci pour l'info. cela dit depuis 2 jours la messagerie Orange fonctionne mal, avec des pertes d'accès plusieurs dizaines de fois par jour (en réception).


----------



## kirkmc (29 Août 2009)

J'ai noté qu'apres redemarrage il fallait remettre le port 25 dans la case du port personalisé. Apres redemarrage, le mien a renseigné automatiquement le port 587, et l'envoi n'etait plus possible.


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2009)

On en déduit que par défaut, Mail se remet en mode sécurisé. Un bug, quoi. Pour 10.6.1


----------



## moebius80 (29 Août 2009)

En esperant que la 10.6.1 tarde pas trop car l'application mail c'est quand même une des plus utilisées....
Du nouveau concernant le crash de mail (a priori avec un compte mobile me) ?


----------



## theseus (29 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> En esperant que la 10.6.1 tarde pas trop car l'application mail c'est quand même une des plus utilisées....
> Du nouveau concernant le crash de mail (a priori avec un compte mobile me) ?



J'aimerais bien que le pb de crash de Mail soit réglé, j'ai en effet un de mes comptes configurés qui est un compte "me.com" et ça crash au démarrage, impossible d'avoir la main

Sur le forum, il y a eu 4 témoignages similaires mais pour l'instant, je ne trouve aucune solution.
C'est dommage d'autant que X.6 promettait une vitesse de chargement améliorée, pour l'instant, c'est le black out.

Si vous avec des pistes, je prends
Thx


----------



## rogeroum (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, suis nouveau sur ce forum et je remercie MacGeneration pour son accueil.
Suis passé sur SL ce jour. Mail plantait : j'ai viré les dossiers RSS de Biblio/Mail/RSS et Mail fonctionne normalement... sauf pour les envois. Je patines, je patines


----------



## moebius80 (29 Août 2009)

rogeroum a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, suis nouveau sur ce forum et je remercie MacGeneration pour son accueil.
> Suis passé sur SL ce jour. Mail plantait : j'ai viré les dossiers RSS de Biblio/Mail/RSS et Mail fonctionne normalement... sauf pour les envois. Je patines, je patines



Pour les envois, appremment c'est une histoire de port par defaut.
Dans les parametre d'envoi de ton compte, met le port à 25


----------



## rogeroum (29 Août 2009)

Je n'ai rien changé lors de la MAJ. 
C'est bien le port 25 qui est configuré et pourtant y veut rien savoir!!!
Mon compte smtp Gmail ne veut rien savoir non plus.
Bon, je verrai ça demain, peut-être un miracle.
Merci encore pour le renseignement, bonne nuit.


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2009)

Aucun problème avec Mail (super réactif, d'ailleurs) pour l'instant.
Il reçoit et il envoie.
Je n'utilise que Me et GMail pour envoyer, tous deux en ports sécurisés donc je ne suis pas concerné par l'histoire du port 25. Pas de crash.

Mais il est vrai que je n'utilise pas les flux RSS.


----------



## Alexstar (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je profite de ce topic pour poser une petite question.
Je suis sous Leopard (Snow Leo on his way...), et j'ai un petit problème avec l'appli Mail : j'ai configuré mon compte Hotmail et j'arrive à reçevoir mes mails, mais impossible de les envoyer. J'ai indiqué le serveur d'envoi "smtp.live.com" et reception "pop3.live.com. Voilà le topo, si quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer


----------



## serge_90 (31 Août 2009)

holgé a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après l'installation d'OS X.6 j'ai testé "Mail". Je reçois parfaitement mes mails (POP), en revanche ne puis en envoyer. Voici le message:
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Il suffit de paramétrer le SMTP "utiliser le port personnalisé : 25"


----------



## tchitchoune (1 Septembre 2009)

Salut j'ai un gros problème avec Mail qui plante depuis que je suis passé sous Snow léopard sur l'iMac de ma femme le dernier 20 pouces de 2009. Sur mon iMac 24 pouce de 2008 aucun problème tout comme sur mon macbook air. Comment faire je n'arrive pas à à atteindre les comptes pour les supprimer et et les recréer; bref je suis complètement bloqué avec mail qui plante au bout de quelques secondes HELP !!!!


----------



## pimpin (1 Septembre 2009)

C'est de fait un bud de snow. Il faut faire la manip suivante pour que les envois foncionne
Dans compte/serveur d'envoi (smtp), dérouler la liste et choisir "modifier la liste des serveurs smtp".
Dans cet onglet avancé, sélectionner "utiliser le port personnalisé" et taper "25" puis OK et enregistrer.

Le problème est que cela ne s'enregistre pas. Cela fonctionne mais il faut refaire la manip à chaque fois. 
Pourrquoi ce bug ne concerne qu'Orange ? Mystère.
Quelqu'un a til une soluce plus perenne ?


----------



## pimpin (2 Septembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, ce matin mes réglages ont été conservés. tant mieux. Cela fonctionne.


----------



## rapidoclic (2 Septembre 2009)

BJ
J'ai suivi vos recos et indiqué le port 25 le pb c'est qu'a la reouverture on est sur un port  587 et il faut tout recommancer.
Peut on savoir si Apple est au courrant??


----------



## beaunois (2 Septembre 2009)

JimBond a dit:


> J'ai le même problème d'envoi SMTP sur Orange.
> J'ai testé la méthode APPLE depuis la base support Snow Leopard (http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_fr&kword=&type=&q=+snow +Leopard) effacer les infos d'envoi smtp sur le compte çà n'a pas marché.
> En lisant ce forum j'ai teste "utiliser le port personnalisé 25" et çà marche Nickel, merci pour l'info. cela dit depuis 2 jours la messagerie Orange fonctionne mal, avec des pertes d'accès plusieurs dizaines de fois par jour (en réception).



Depuis plusieurs jour j'ai appliqué cette option et tout vas très bien, sans avoir à remettre la config en état.


----------



## audimac (2 Septembre 2009)

holgé a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après l'installation d'OS X.6 j'ai testé "Mail". Je reçois parfaitement mes mails (POP), en revanche ne puis en envoyer. Voici le message:
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème, j'ai réinstallé trois fois Mac OS 10.6 de différentes façon, mais rien à faire, toujours le même problème, impossible d'envoyer un mail.
Je suis moi aussi chez Orange


----------



## tessierdl (3 Septembre 2009)

Depuis l'installation de Snow Léopard, je reçois mes mails mais impossible de répondre ou d'en envoyer. Apparemment il ne reconnait pas le serveur smtp


----------



## beaunois (3 Septembre 2009)

Dans mon message d'hier je n'ai pas indiqué que je suis client Orange, mais aussi que je me suis retrouvé avec le 587.
J'ai viré le dossier P.list correspondant, ai reconfiguré avec le 25 et depuis cela fonctionne même après des extinctions répétées.


----------



## tessierdl (3 Septembre 2009)

Même problème avec Mail et Snow Léopard. On est le 3 Septembre et ça ne marche toujours pas. C'est dommage d'être obligé d'utiliser Entourage (Qui fonctionne...)

---------- Post added at 14h41 ---------- Previous post was at 14h39 ----------

J'ai viré le fichier plist et configuré avec le 25, mais c'est pareil

---------- Post added at 14h48 ---------- Previous post was at 14h41 ----------

Ca fonctionne maintenant après avoir configuré 2 fois avec le 25, la première fois j'ai retrouvé le 587...


----------



## lyelle10 (3 Septembre 2009)

Bon, je l'ai viré et vidé la corbeille mais ca marche pas...


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

lyelle10 a dit:


> Bon, je l'ai viré et vidé la corbeille mais ca marche pas...



tu t'es trompé de fil....

le tien est là
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mail-et-snow-probleme-275755.html#post5205161


----------



## zily (10 Septembre 2009)

oh la la ...plus d"épine dans le pied ( grand merci beaucoup !!!!)


----------



## laf (12 Septembre 2009)

Je profite de ce fil pour apporter un autre pb avec Mail et SL : j'ai, depuis l'install de snow,  dans ma "boite de réception, toutes mes notes qui se balladent en double avec la rubrique "notes". Si je les jette, elles disparaissent aussi de "notes". Que faire?
Merci.


----------



## laf (13 Septembre 2009)

Bon, je me répond à moi-même, j'ai trouvé la nouvelle case à décocher dans les préférences de mail rubrique "comptes" ; "comportement des BAL".

Je l'avais pas vu...


----------



## NQuoi (13 Septembre 2009)

J'avais le même problème, mais uniquement sur un compte utilisateur, le compte admin n'avait pas ce problème dans Mail.
10.6.1 semble régler le problème. Mail sait de nouveau faire ce pour quoi il est fait : envoyer des mails!


----------



## zorglub42 (27 Novembre 2009)

tout fonctionnait très bien avant hier lorsque j'étais encore sous léopard

je viens de passer à snow 10,6,2 j'ai mail 4,2 Et bien mail ça ne fonctionne pas.


je peux envoyer, mais pas recevoir!

j'ai la réponse :
r_éception de courrier impossible
Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*perso*» ou réessayez.
Le serveur a renvoyé l&#8217;erreur Impossible de contacter le serveur «*mon adresse» sur le port 25._

Je précise que j'ai un compte mail joint à un site chez 1and1 et que mon FAI est ..... orange ; depuis hier, j'ai essayé tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums, défaire et refaire, mettre le port à 25, bidouiller à droite et à gauche !!!

ouiiiinnnn, aidez-moi, merci !!


----------



## pimousse42 (27 Novembre 2009)

Il y a une solution qui peux marcher, c'est de supprimer le compte smtp et de le récréer.

J'ai paramétrer plusieurs machine ces derniers temps et une fois sur deux avec le smtp de orange.fr, après avoir régler mail avec l'assistant cela ne marchais pas. 
Je suis donc aller modifier la liste des serveurs smtp, supprimer le serveur en place et de le re-créer. Il suffit de ne mettre que le nom du serveur et rien à faire dans la zone avancé.

En général ça marche.
Tu peux avoir aussi besoin de mettre les serveur dns. Dans préférence système ->réseau:
80.10.246.2
80.10.246.129


----------



## Alberta (17 Avril 2011)

Moi, j'ai décoché SSL !!


----------



## codall (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Un casse tête chinois pour configurer Yahoo! mail et Orange dans ma Mail MacBookPro!!! 
Yahoo reçoit bien les messages mais je ne peux pas en envoyer... et c'est le contraire chez Orange: je peux envoyer mais pas recevoir.... du coup c'est un souk pas possible... 

HELP! je crois avoir tout fait , tout lu les forums du monde... Il reste un mystère chez yahoo, ce fameux POP3 que tout le monde a ds Options sur la messagerie ...sauf moi!!!! Il est où ce Yahoo POP3 pas ds mes transfert POP en tout cas :-(((

SVP dans l'attente de vos ressources précieuses!!

Codall

Zou direction "Internet et réseau"&#8230;


----------



## patugo22 (9 Août 2011)

Après bien des recherches et lectures de divers forums où les solutions proposées en me convenaient pas, j'ai tenté une manipulation simple qui a fonctionné.

Je recevais mes messages (adresses Free, la Poste,...) mais ne pouvait les envoyer via le serveur SMTP ORANGE, qui a pourtant fonctionné un temps.

Il m'a suffit de supprimer le compte orange de Mail et de supprimer de la liste des serveur SMTP celui d'ORANGE et de le recréer en suivant le tutoriel du site d'ORANGE qui est très clair.

http://assistance.orange.fr/configurer-un-compte-de-messagerie-avec-mail-sous-mac-os-x-1805.php

Choisir "configuration manuelle" lorsqu'elle est proposée.

Il s'agit apparemment d'un problème d'authentification et en refaisant la procédure on la désactive.

Cette méthode est beaucoup plus sûre que de saisir une adresse IP d'un serveur non identifié qui peut récupérer vos adresses et vous polluer de SPAMS.


----------

